# nortel option 11c



## asm542 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد شرح لهذا السنترال وطرقة برمجته وشكرا


----------



## asm542 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

انا مهندس كمبيوتر واعمل علي سنترال nortel option 11c اريد المساعدة في برمجتة وعمل buckup ارجو المساعده من الاخوة المهندسين ................
وشكرا
م/ عاصم صبري


----------

